
Show HN: First 5 Minutes on a Server – automated with Ansible - neokya
https://github.com/chhantyal/5minutes
======
neokya
Hi Everyone,

After reading this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5316093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5316093),
I realized a lot of people are looking for automated version.

So I tried to automate with Ansible. Feedbacks welcome :)

